# Smoked Marrow Bones for Dogs



## kraizter (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a 10 year old yellow lab who enjoys a good bone every now and then.  I usually give him raw beef marrow bones from the freezer but I have found he can chew through them within ten minutes.  The few smoked marrow bones I have purchased for him have lasted significantly longer.  Now that I have my own smoker I am interested in making him some special treats right here at home.  

I know over cooking them can leave them brittle and cause intestinal blockage which I would obviously like to avoid.  The few smoked marrow bones I have purchased also have a thicker coat of meat along the outside of the bone which should help more smoke stick to it and ultimately make it harder to chew through.

Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas?  Would it be better to smoke them under 200 to prevent making the bones brittle?

Charlie (my dog), anxiously awaits replies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






-Kris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry I can't answer this one. I can say that me and Charlie would be rolling arond in the stones over them Bone! Smoked/Roasted Beef Marrow Bones are a prized treat around here. Split lengthwise seasoned and Roasted then the hot marrow spread on crusty bread, is some great eats...JJ


----------



## gmh313 (Jun 20, 2016)

I will gladly taste test for Charlie! I'm quite intrigued by the thought of roasted marrow. Sorry I can't be of  help


----------



## kraizter (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I threw on a batch today and I'll update how it turns out.  Here is a before picture of the marrow bones:













Screenshot_2016-06-20-14-08-15.png



__ kraizter
__ Jun 20, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 20, 2016)

Bear doggie approves!

He is also partial to rubber chickens...



















CameraZOOM-20110319144802.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jun 20, 2016


----------



## kraizter (Jun 23, 2016)

Haha nice photo!

Well after an hour or so cook they came out looking like this:













SmokedMarrowBones.jpg



__ kraizter
__ Jun 23, 2016






Overall, I think I would need to smoke them at a lower temperature for less time.  Allow for a slight bark to form before pulling them out.  Most of the fat cooked out and ultimately he chewed on it for less time than a raw marrow bone.  Another consideration is making sure there is more flesh on the outside of the bone to increase surface area for smoke to grab on.  The smoked bones at the butcher have significantly more meat on them which takes him a bit longer to chew through.  Either way, there is one happy pup here!

Could the smoked marrow bones for dogs at the butcher be cold smoked?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, CALL ME ROVER  and send some of those marrow bones my way....


----------



## gmh313 (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm salivating just thinking of enjoying smoked marrow.


----------

